# [Gaming PC worth 50k + games]vs[PS3+original games]



## suh007 (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm in a dilemma here,
>*I was planning to buy a good Gaming PC with a budget around 50k.*

Or

>*Buy a PS3 for 17k and buy original ps3 titles like God of war series,Uncharted series and few more very good titles.*

Which do you think is better ??

Also how many years does a Gaming PC worth 50k last before it needs an upgrade ?

I heard rumours of PS4 releasing,so should i wait for it's release or should i go with PS3 ?


----------



## Sarath (Apr 18, 2012)

//MOD 

*Changed thread title*


----------



## Sarath (Apr 18, 2012)

We have had this discussion before. I guess it went in favour of the PC the last time we had this discussion.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 21, 2012)

Yeah it always does.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 22, 2012)

My suggestion firstly is that buy the newer generation consoles rather than investing in older consoles. Since the Playstation was launched so many years back and you didnt get it you might as well wait for new consoles.
Some links to give some attention:
PS4 Release Date Delayed? | PS4 - Playstation 4

www.thinkdigit.com/forum/consoles/143307-playstation-3-vs-gaming-pc.html


----------



## Sarath (Apr 22, 2012)

Getting a console at launch is no easy task. PS3 was launched at $600 and in India I believe iirc that it was 40k.

Right now is a good time to buy a PS3 actually since the price is low and many of the AAA games which are not available on other platforms are also going cheap apart from being plenty. 

However having said that, I would suggest you get a gaming grade PC first and then go for a PS3 or Xbox


----------

